# Idol question (not American Idol)



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

My LBS has for sale a used Idol with Campy Record 10 speed. The bike is stunning in white and red. The price seems fair and I think I may get it even a little lower.

I already own a 2012 Bianchi Infinito with Campy record 11 speed and a 1989 Bottecchia SLX with Campy Athena 11speed.

I have some questions.

1. How good is the Idol? I read some negative stuff here, but most reviews are positive. So what's the scoop?

2. Can the integrated seatpost be cut just a bit? The top tube length fits me fine but I guess my legs are a bit shorter than "standard." With a normal seatpost I can lower the post, but the integrated seatpost doesn't seem to give a lot of latitude. I would like to hear from the DeRosa rep who sometimes posts here.

3. Final question. Will the Idol be redundant to what I already own and ride? Or would the Idol be a new arrow in my quiver? For the record, I am 55 yo, I ride 150 - 200 miles a week and I can ride a hilly century in 6 hours time.

Thanks in advanced for your input.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> My LBS has for sale a used Idol with Campy Record 10 speed. The bike is stunning in white and red. The price seems fair and I think I may get it even a little lower.
> 
> I already own a 2012 Bianchi Infinito with Campy record 11 speed and a 1989 Bottecchia SLX with Campy Athena 11speed.
> 
> ...


Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Because the seat post has probably been cut by the previous owner, you might have to buy an aftermarket custom seat post clamp in order to raise the saddle to the correct height. There is a machinist in Poland who makes custom parts for Integrated Seat Posts that have been cut too short for the OEM seatpost clamp to work. But because you say your legs are short, chances are that only need to cut the ISP to size. Buy the bike, you only live once.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

what year is the Idol? I've read lots of negative reviews and comments about the older Idols. Mostly about the flexy front end. Think the redesigned (2011?) Idols fixed that.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

White/red... sounds like the year I have. 

Keep in mind, the most vocal folks are the dissatisfied. The satisfied, have nothing to comlpain about. 

Love mine. Rides beautifully: stable and comfortable in every situation I've had it in...and I like to go downhill, fast.

Have not had to cut the seatmast so can't help you there. The only problem I've had is with a slipping HT expander plug, which purportedly was due to the flexy carbon top cap that came stock, according to De Rosa. I'm not convinced.

A FB friendo and Randonneur afficionado (you know...those guys that ride hundreds of miles day after day after day for fun) uses the same Idol model as his main Rando ride. Crazy. But he loves it.

Not too long ago I saw the same Idol (frame only) go for a surpringly high sum. They don't come around super-often.

There are better carbon bikes, there are worse carbon bikes. If the frame is solid, fits, at a great price, and you love riding it, then it's a no brainer. Keep in mind though, second hand means no warranty.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Enac, Ride-Fly and OldEndicottHiway,

Thank you all for your replies. I had heard about the flex issue, but after talking to a few owners I think it is more of a perception thing than a real issue. I believe the bike is circa 2008, I have to check further into it.

The bike is fully built with Record 10 speed, Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels and other very nice/high-end components. The bike looks immaculate.

The shop owner returns this Tuesday (after an extended bike tour in Italy). I will ask fo rmor edetails and negotiate a price.

OldEnd, the white/red combo is truly beautiful to look at. The bike does not have any scratches, dents, dings or any other cosmetic defects. The previous owner obviously took very good care of his bike.

If the price is right and the seatmast fit can be worked out, I may be joining the ranks of DeRosa owners.

I will keep you guys informed and, again, thanks for the information. These are great forums!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Enac, Ride-Fly and OldEndicottHiway,
> 
> Thank you all for your replies. I had heard about the flex issue, but after talking to a few owners I think it is more of a perception thing than a real issue. I believe the bike is circa 2008, I have to check further into it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's going to be great. The folks who were complaining about flex in the front end was a tall dude and not lightweight either so if you are normal size, it probably won't be an issue for you. It sure is a beautiful looking frame. I think the older ones look even better than the new ones.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Why don't you test ride it? It is the only way to know.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

smokva said:


> Why don't you test ride it? It is the only way to know.


agreed


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

smokva said:


> Why don't you test ride it? It is the only way to know.


Agreed as well. My questions were more of a specific nature regarding the Idol model. 

There is still a test ride AND the "negotiations" - final price, limited warranty, free goodies, etc.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Agreed as well. My questions were more of a specific nature regarding the Idol model.
> 
> There is still a test ride AND the "negotiations" - final price, limited warranty, free goodies, etc.



Good luck in making a decision. The original '08 Idols completely built (stock with Record 10 carbon) were in the neighborhood of $6K.

If it's in _pristine_ shape with low miles, and you love the bike and the ride of it, I'd consider anything under $2500 for what you're describing a good deal. They're no longer easy to come by in that sort of shape.

Of course it goes without mention that if the seatmast needs cut, take it to someone who knows (I mean really, _really_ knows) wtf they're doing. 

You mentioned you're 55. I'm 45 with a worn out spine and can say it's very comfortable over the long haul. It's light, and has "enough" punch (not as much as a couple of carbon frames of its day and is softer off the line than aluminum).

But, neither is it "dead feeling" like some carbon frames, and won't shake your hairs right out of their follicles. It's best feature imho, is that it corners and tracks like a beast (but that's because I like to push the limits of centrifugal force  ) . 

That said, I'm pretty light (less than 140 lbs).

I think I read there were some issues with a couple of the larger Rock Racing guys cracking some part of the frame in balls-out crit racing conditions. But again, these are guys capable of generating huge watts.

But for what you're needing/wanting... something carbon, race-oriented, but not something you're going to pound into smithereens with extremely aggressive riding, I think you'll like it very well. 

A couple of Specialized's I test rode and/or borrowed in the '07/'08 years , actually felt a bit more lively, but they weren't as pretty. 

Best wishes.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Good luck in making a decision. The original '08 Idols completely built (stock with Record 10 carbon) were in the neighborhood of $6K.
> 
> If it's in _pristine_ shape with low miles, and you love the bike and the ride of it, I'd consider anything under $2500 for what you're describing a good deal. They're no longer easy to come by in that sort of shape.
> 
> ...


Old Endi, thanks for your well-reasoned response. 

Taking your last point first, the Idol is a beautiful looking bike. I have this thing for beautiful Italians (and not just bikes). My 1989 Bottecchia SLX is bellissima. My 2012 Bianchi Infinto, though made in Taiwan is designed in the Motherland, she is bella. So I like your comments about the Idol's looks. 

Your other comments about the bike's performance and pricing are also much appreciated. I have been looking online for a used Idol, to do a little price comparison, but used Idols are harder to find than a hen's teeth.

I am going to the LBS tomorrow and see what happens. :thumbsup:

Thanks a bunch Old (feels weird calling someone ten years my junior "Old")


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

Just reading these posts and wanted to help if I can:

1) You can cut the seat mast but you need to consider the following:
a) If it has already been cut then in order to re-cut it you must be at or below the hole that was drilled to attach the post. Anything above this and the seat mast will fail.
b) if you do have the room and can cut the mast at or below the hole then make sure to re-drill the new hole at exactly 2.5cm on center below the cut line.

2) There was a post about Rock using these frames. BS.... They only used the Kings and none were ever returned apart from crashing!

3) One post summed it up very well. Make sure you go to a shop that knows what they are doing. You have to take saddle height into the equation and from there know exactly what saddle you are using so you can deduct this from the height to the center of the seat post rail. ideally we use the half in half out method (1.25cm each way) so that in the future you can move the post up or down if you change your saddle, cleats, shoes, etc.
In the US we offer a cutting guide for our dealer network that takes all the guessing out of the equation on where this hole should be and if it is truly centered or not. Remember 1 or 2 degrees off and the nose of your saddle will be too.

Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Trialtir USA said:


> Just reading these posts and wanted to help if I can:
> 
> 1) You can cut the seat mast but you need to consider the following:
> a) If it has already been cut then in order to re-cut it you must be at or below the hole that was drilled to attach the post. Anything above this and the seat mast will fail.
> ...



I stand corrected. It was the Kings that had a greater reputation for cracking.

To the OP, let us know what you decided.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

@Trialtir USA,

Thank you for your post. The information regarding the seatpost is exactly what I was looking for. 

If I understand you right, the cut must be made right where the adjustment hole is, or just below it. Then a hole must be drilled 2.5 cm below the cut line. 

My LBS is not a DeRosa dealer. I am wondering if there are any authorized DeRosa dealers with the "cut kit" near the 91360 area code.

I rode the bike today. Granted it was a short test ride but the bike felt very stable and secure. The top tube length is right for me. When I ride with my hands all the way down the drops, the front hub is just a tad ahead of my line of sight. It feels comfortable for me.

The biggest issue will be getting the seatpost cut right. At the moment, the seat is a tad too high for me. I currently ride a 53cm Bianchi Infinito and a 53cm Bottecchia SLX--both of these bikes are dialed just right for me. The DeRosa has a 55cm toptube, but because it is sloping, I am not sure what that translates to on a regular compact frame like the Infinito's.

Like I said, the bike rides very nicely, the Campy Record 10 speed gruppo is in near-new condition and although the Fulcrum Racing 3 are not my faves, they are good enough for now.

So asides from the issue regarding hte seatpost mast, my only other issue has to do with pricing. There are just not enough (or any) used 2008 Idols out there to do a proper price comparison. Any suggestions?

Again, thanks for the info. It is a beautiful bike and I want it, assuming the seatpost and the pricing issues can be worked out.

Grazie...ciao!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Trialtir USA said:


> 1) You can cut the seat mast but you need to consider the following:
> a) If it has already been cut then in order to re-cut it you must be at or below the hole that was drilled to attach the post. Anything above this and the seat mast will fail.
> b) if you do have the room and can cut the mast at or below the hole then make sure to re-drill the new hole at exactly 2.5cm on center below the cut line.
> 
> ...


this ^^^ is why I'd never buy a frame with an ISP. I know some are easier than others (Look's seems easiest). But for moi? Never Never Never!!!:nono:

But I have to say, that the Protos looks incredible.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I decided to pass up on the Idol. The LBS was selling the bike for a customer and the customer wouldn't budge on the price. 

Beyond that, I don't think the seat mast could have been properly cut. Following DeRosa's guidelines would have left the seat mast a tad too short and not enough play for a proper adjustment.

Thank you all for your help and suggestions...the Idol is a beautiful bike!


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

[

Beyond that, I don't think the seat mast could have been properly cut. Following DeRosa's guidelines would have left the seat mast a tad too short and not enough play for a proper adjustment.



There is a machinist in poland who could make an after market extension for your seat post clamp.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

enac said:


> [
> 
> Beyond that, I don't think the seat mast could have been properly cut. Following DeRosa's guidelines would have left the seat mast a tad too short and not enough play for a proper adjustment.
> 
> ...


The price wasn't right. I already have 2 great bikes, so I am still good.


----------

